# Due date is very soon!



## goatmama (Mar 23, 2010)

My doe "Dixie" is getting very close to kidding. She will be 145 days on April 7th. From what I've been reading, the gestation for a Dwarf Nigerian is 145 days, although they can go up to 157 days. Am I on the right track here? I am new to goats and this is my first kidding season. Needless to say, I'm very excited and very nervous. 

This is the second kidding for Dixie. I didn't own her when she kidded the first time, but I do know that she had four kids.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:leap: Getting close!!!

Yes, the mini's tend to go around 145...I had one doe that delivered on 143 twice!
The latest I had one go was 152...and she was carrying a single.


----------



## goatmama (Mar 23, 2010)

I've been wondering if a doe could kid early. Dixie looks so uncomfortable. She is loosing her plug and has been for two weeks or more. No strings yet though. Sometimes it looks like a bubble coming out of her, but it's not the sack. I think that the kids are just filling her up so much that it is pushing her insides out. the bubble retracts. I thought she was going into labor tonight, but I felt her ligaments and although they are soft, I can still feel them every so slightly. I keep thinking that I should put her in the kidding pen at night, but she gets upset when I separate her from the other goats.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She may be slightly prolapsing.... 

Do you have 1 goat... that gets along with her.. that you can stall her with .... until she kids?


----------



## goatmama (Mar 23, 2010)

Yes, I can put another doe in with her. I've been thinking it would be a good idea to put her in a pen. The gal that I bought her from didn't know she was pregnant and Dixie kidded in October. Three of her babies froze and they saved one, so I'm very concerned about her kidding out in the pasture. 

Is there anything I can do to keep her from prolapsing? Is it dangerous?


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

It shouldnt be dangerous unless a considerable amount comes out and stays out. If it is just a small bubble that goes in and out I wouldn't be concerned about it. Where sheep are concerned I know you can tie a T-shaped device in their vagina to stop them prolapsing - but I think that would be difficult to tie on a goat due to the fact that they don't have wool...

I'd just keep an eye on her to see if it gets any worse, personally. It is probably just caused by the amount of "baby" there is in there!

LW


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I have used the sheep prolapse retaining device for goats - I put a dog harness on them and then tie the device to that. I have pics - but will have to wait till tomorrow - its almost 1am here and I'm off to bed.


----------



## goatmama (Mar 23, 2010)

The bubble comes out and goes in. I've noticed that it seems to appear when she reaches back to itch, so I'm thinking it's just kids pushing. You can't see it at all this morning. I can't really feel her ligaments anymore. Her buddy "Domino" stays really close to her. I've put the two of them together in the front corral. I put Dixie in the kidding pen and she got so upset to be separated, so I took her out. I tried putting Domino in there with her, but that annoyed her too. I know she's uncomfortable, poor girl. I feel helpless. She is really showing signs of early labor and I would expect to see kids on the ground in the next couple of days. I've got all my kidding supplies together and I'm going to do a double check this morning.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Is there anything I can do to keep her from prolapsing? Is it dangerous?


 Great responses and I agree with the others.... she isn't prolapsing to bad ...as long as... it goes back in... she will be fine....just make sure ...when she starts the true pushing labor...that the prolapse... isn't out and blocking the kids from entering the world...if it is coming out... you will have to gently push it back in.... so the babies can come out.....if it is dirty has like dirt /hay ect....it will have to be gently washed off.. before you put it back in...... remember what the prolapse looks like in color ..so you will know... that it is the kids coming out... not the prolapse .. :hug:



> I tried putting Domino in there with her, but that annoyed her too.


 You may be right... she is getting so close... that she wants to be left alone.... but for company... ...have a wall between her friend and her .. make it so ...that they can see each other...and touch noses... but not be in the same pen....... that way ..she won't be totally alone.. but will ...be by herself in a way.. :wink:


----------



## goatmama (Mar 23, 2010)

Well, I've got Dixie in a pen with her best buddy and she is doing good. I really thought we'd have kids by today because she was acting like she was in early labor yesterday, but no kids yet. I know that I'm pretty excited, so I guess I'm being impatient. She has been loosing her plug for about three weeks, but no strings yet. Well, I guess I just need to be patient.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad they are together..... wow ...no kids yet.... they sure make us wait don't they.... I know ...it will be soon...and can't wait to see the kiddo's.... :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The prolapse is from the number of kids she has in there....could be another set of quads! As long as it goes back in like Pam said, she'll be fine.

And...some does don't have the mucous string, so don't go by that....watch her udder and keep checking her ligs...by the pics above, her udder looks to need more filling, when it does get full and tight, she'll kid within a day.


----------

